# Help convincing parents to let me do film photography



## TarterTurtle (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi guys, I am in a bit of a predicament right now, I recently got a Konica Autoreflex TC from my grandfather but the shutter fires when winding the film, I posted about this earlier and people said that I had to bring it in to a professional to get it fixed. Because I am only 14 years old, it's not like I can drive myself anywhere or pay over the internet so I can't get it fixed myself. And my parents won't help me, they say that it's not worth it. So if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated. Thanks
Nathan


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Perhaps it would be better to put the camera you have on the shelf as a showpiece and look into spending your money on finding a good used film camera that does work.  There's millions of 'em out there, and many can be purchased for pocket change.

We really can't help you with your unsupportive parents.


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 24, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps it would be better to put the camera you have on the shelf as a showpiece and look into spending your money on finding a good used film camera that does work.  There's millions of 'em out there, and many can be purchased for pocket change.
> 
> We really can't help you with your unsupportive parents.


Thanks, I will guess I can do that


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with film photography, but you need a reliable camera with a decent lens. The Konica brand was never very popular... Konica is a very hard to find brand in terms of used cameras or lenses. If you want to get into film photography I would suggest buying a Nikon. There are millions, and I mean literally millions,of Nikon  f-mount cameras and f-mount lenses available on the used Market. I would keep the Konica as a memory and move forward in your film Journey shooting a different camera and lens.


----------



## Overread (Dec 24, 2019)

Check out the local auction houses. If they are anything like the ones in the UK then there will be BOXES of film cameras and lenses that will hardly sell for anything. A lot will be cheap and cheerful consumer/entry level gear, but there will be the odd gem buried in there. Even some of the more modern film cameras released before the end still turn up in market sales. If you're lucky and look around you might even find a developer set or two appear as well if you want to try out the darkroom side of things.

Basically film got killed by digital so there's loads of film gear around at very cheap prices because the market for it has collapsed. Top end lenses might still command a decent price, but for a someone like you many of the entry level gear will be more than good. 
Derrel also mentions that Nikon is a good brand to look out for; especially as they've kept their mount design the same for a very long time, so the older film cameras can take newer lenses - a thought for the future if you develop your interest and grow it.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2019)

I have like 6 film cameras in my basement just collecting dust


----------



## weepete (Dec 24, 2019)

Step 1 get a film camera
Step 2 take a photograph
Step 3 sell that photograph for $5,000,000

 kidding of course!

But seriously, it's dissapointing that your parents seem unsupportive. There's been some really good advice above and I'm afraid I don't have anything to add other than saying don't get discouaged, find a way round it. Look in local thrift stores or 2nd hand camera shops (and try and negotiate in the latter). I'm sure you'll find a way if you persevere.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 24, 2019)

TarterTurtle said:


> Hi guys, I am in a bit of a predicament right now, I recently got a Konica Autoreflex TC from my grandfather but the shutter fires when winding the film, I posted about this earlier and people said that I had to bring it in to a professional to get it fixed. Because I am only 14 years old, it's not like I can drive myself anywhere or pay over the internet so I can't get it fixed myself. And my parents won't help me, they say that it's not worth it. So if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated. Thanks
> Nathan



Just give me your address and I’ll go over and have “THE TALK” with them!
After that they’ll be GLAD to get you an 8X10 field camera!!!
Just kidding!
For film I use a Canon EOS 1n. 
It cost me $125, probably a lot less than fixing what you have. 
The EOS is not only a Pro body but I can use all my modern Canon lenses on it!
That way when you move into digital you’ll already have lenses to use!!! Good luck
SS


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys, for now I guess I better start saving thanks again,
Nathan


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

I know..... tell 'em it's cheaper than a drug habit!


----------



## IanG (Dec 27, 2019)

Put your location on your profile, someone here local to you may be able to help.  Charity (thrift) shops get film cameras give to them it's worth asking them.

Something simple like a Pentax Spotmatic is usually reliable and inexpensive now, with excellent lenses.  I know I can get good film SLRs for £30 ($40) or less on a regular basis.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Dec 27, 2019)

Giving it a little more thought you need some help finding a reasonably priced reliable but good camera.

At your age I had no encouragement from my parents at alland no-one for advice, I ended up buying aRussian Zenit E after saving my pocket money. I wore it out in 2 years but it did its job and got me hooked and I had some newspaper front pages  and magazine cover shots while at school.

I've always shot film, I've also used digital for many years, I still prefer film when practical but then I'm pre-dominantly a Large Format photographer, a wood and brass field camera 5x4 film.

What I'm getting to is shooting film means think a little more before pressing the shutter, is the exposure correct, what about the subject matter and composition ?  After a short while you have total confidence in you equipment, technique,  and ways of working.  It's a discipline that gets lost with many people who have only used Digital capture.  It's not remotely difficult though, two excellent books are Curt Jacobson, Developing 18th Ed it's cheap second hand and Enlarging of a similar era.

If you want to start enlarging I have a free enlarger here in theUK (for UK postage/shipping only) on another Forum, I was given it to see it went for good use. It's not the first I've given away for free  but others do the same across the world.

Just keep your parents fully informed of your wheeler dealings, see if there's anyone local in the Ilford Local Darkroom scheme, I've helped a few others through this including a very severely disabled photographer - i was the only darkroom with disabled access only because no stairs 

I was lucky at your age while little to no pocket money but I'd shoot macro work etc for other biology students and that helped pay for my film and paper. These days I'm definitely old enough to be your grand father  but money's tight so choice of film can be important.  For critical and project work I use Ilford Delta100, 200 and HP5, for non project work I shoot Fomapan 100 & 200 35mmre/120 and 5x4. 7x5 & soon 10x8, however I'd be OK using these films for all my work if I had too.  Even cheaper a Freestyle EDU films, these are jsut rebadges Fomapan.

When I was you age I bought a lot of ex-Government/Military Ilford FP3 and HP3, I'd guess the difference between FP3 and FP4 was more significant than the differences in terms on final image quality compared to Fomapan 100 & 200 and FP4+.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2019)

I bet if you asked, a forum member here would give you a film camera and lens to get you started. I don't know why I think that way, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I am right, that someone here would want to see you outfitted properly with a working 35 millimeter camera


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 27, 2019)

IanG said:


> I'm pre-dominantly a Large Format photographer, a wood and brass field camera 5x4 film.
> Ian


5x4?!?! 5x4?!?! LoL  LoL 
Nobody uses 5x4 anymore! That went out in the caveman days, along with ASA!!!
Today, all the COOL people use ISO and 4x5!!!!!!!!!
SS


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 27, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I bet if you asked, a forum member here would give you a film camera and lens to get you started. I don't know why I think that way, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I am right, that someone here would want to see you outfitted properly with a working 35 millimeter camera



I actually had that exact thought. Have a real nice Pentax K1000 with a 50mm F1.7 lens that I was going to offer up. Just wanted to stop at a local shop this weekend. Everything moves smoothly and sounds fine, but the battery is dead and wouldn't hurt to have it checked over. Didn't want give him another dud. Seems like a popular camera to start with.


----------



## star camera company (Dec 27, 2019)

Costs are a Big factor for a kid doing film.  Home developing makes it both more nteresting (and educational) and keeps costs down.  Using Caffinol shouldn’t raise any red flags at home (ingredients from grocery store) Scanning negs with the phone gets these images useable for today’s world.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes with black and white or color slide film it is fairly easy to take a macro shot of a negative taped onto a window, and to digitize the image so it can be used on social media or sent via email or uploaded to the web. We have one worker here on tpf who has done this albeit with 4 X 5 inch negatives, for several years,with good results.


----------



## star camera company (Dec 27, 2019)

..........damn......wouldn’t you all kill to be 14 again?  ;-).    (In 1968 when it was my turn Dad let me use his “good”camera,  Voigtländer  Bergheil 3.5 Heliar w/120 back).


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2019)

Just a thought - do keep your parents informed, however if they or you don't want to deal online and trade or accept gifts from strangers - all very safe and sensible choices. Then do look into local camera clubs as well. You will likely be the youngest person there, but just like the forums, the are bound to be keen people there eager to help others get into the hobby. You might also get some lessons and help along the way and depending how well equipped your local scene is they might even have access to a club developing studio and such. There are lots of potential resources there as well. 

Just remember to keep it all safe and if you ever feel concerned, walk away. There's utterly no shame in it.


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you all for the help. I definitely will keep your advice in mind. Thanks again,
Nathan


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2019)

The Nikon N90s or the newer Nikon F100 are pretty decent film cameras for the amount of money spent. They both are autofocus and as I recall can use pretty new lenses.


----------



## OldManJim (Dec 28, 2019)

You've gotten some really good advice on here and I would add this:

Pick ONE lens, camera, and film and work them to their limits. Learn what interests you and see what equipment you need to expand into that area. For example, a 50mm lens in 35mm format is a good starting point but it isn't a great portrait or landscape tool. However, by reversing it, you con do some interesting macro shots.

Don't bet caught up in the Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS) we've all fallen into. 

You're embarking on a fun journey - Enjoy!


----------



## IanG (Dec 28, 2019)

Sharpshooterr said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pre-dominantly a Large Format photographer, a wood and brass field camera 5x4 film.
> ...



 What's ISO and ASA ?  my meter (see here) uses H&D  film speeds these were supersede by BS  D   H&D - Hunter & Driffield were early photo-chemists who quantified film speeds.

I see the OP's now added his location so hopefully someone here can help him out.  I have my sister's Pentax SLR and would happily give it away as it's a pile of ****, cheap and plastic.  A Spotmatic or K1000 would be a far better bet as they are well made and solid,

Ian


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 29, 2019)

Made it to the camera store today. (Ice storm yesterday.) The k1000 has a clean bill of health. Turns out the battery wasn't dead, just a dirty contact. The exposure meter works as it should. Lens is very clean, no fungi, and the aperture blades aren't sticking. He said, "Someone took very good care of it." I thought so too. It's missing the eye cup, but they didn't have a replacement.

I'm willing to donate it. Think this would be a great first camera, unless someone has an objection. Here's a couple cell pics.

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49296590562_7f0046aa3e_b.jpg

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49296591957_cbaf4c4bfc_h.jpg


----------



## IanG (Dec 30, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> I'm willing to donate it. Think this would be a great first camera, unless someone has an objection. Here's a couple cell pics.
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49296590562_7f0046aa3e_b.jpg
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49296591957_cbaf4c4bfc_h.jpg



If I was the OP I'd bite your hand off to get hold of that K100. what and excellent camera to start using film with properly, It looks in superb condition. Great offer 

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 30, 2019)

IanG said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to donate it. Think this would be a great first camera, unless someone has an objection. Here's a couple cell pics.
> ...



Agreed.....I still use my K1000 I got in 1980.


----------



## TarterTurtle (Dec 30, 2019)

This is probably one of the best communities on the internet, you guys are so kind, thank you so so much
Nathan


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > RowdyRay said:
> ...



Another vote for the K1000. Got mine in 1992 and still use it. It's my first and lifelong camera love.

@RowdyRay, kudos to you! 

@TarterTurtle - this is a great camera. The lens is great, it's well-built, and it's simple to operate. Learning with manual controls and just a basic light meter will give you a really solid foundation for any future cameras you end up in your life. It's great for a starter camera, yes, but it's also the kind of camera you might want to hold onto and revisit even when you move on to different gear. As I said above, I've had mine for almost 30 years, and though I eventually aquired several different other cameras, the K1000 is still in regular use and is my go-to when I just want to shoot and not think about things too much.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 30, 2019)

Way to go Ray!

Nathan, you might enjoy taking a look at Home - The Film Photography Project for videos on everything from how to load film to all different types of film and cameras. And there's a store, and podcasts, and forum where people are usually glad to answer questions etc. Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

I really like the first picture of that Pentax K1000 wearing a vintage Nikon strap. I have one of those camera straps... it is a classic era-appropriate strap. The K1000 retailed for $109 around 1981, back when gasoline was about $0.59 a gallon and milk was about the same price.

I really like the design ethos of the Pentax K1000, it is classic like the Volkswagen Beetle or the Porsche 911. If there were ever to be an archetypal 35 mm single-lens reflex design it would likely be the K1000.

Way to go Ray.


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2019)

I think all of of the help and responses to our new member have been terrific.    

That said, before anyone goes any further with discussions on donating a camera, it might be time for our 14 year old friend to clue his parents in on the great advice he's been getting here, as well as the encouragement to pursue film photography.    I'd love it if they wanted to read all these suggestions and give it some real thought.     
To the OP:  Welcome to TPF!   A word of caution: please keep your parents in the loop, and definitely don't give out any personal information online without one or both of them standing right next to you.    

Keep posting, and have fun!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

I started my photographic Journey in 1975, and it has been one of the best things about my life. Shooting film pictures is really different than clicking away with digital , be it a digital SLR or an iPhone or Android smartphone. There is something about making photographs with film that makes the pictures more special. Film photography has as a goal the making of a permanent image that is fixed in form on a permanent substrate such as film or a glass plate.

In digital photography there is no such tangible image, just a collection of digital data.

I think you will have a great time in film photography.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 30, 2019)

I hope he takes Ray's offer up. That is a great camera to start out with and that lens is an excellent image maker.


----------



## XSpiratone (Dec 31, 2019)

I see that a camera may be coming your way.  Just a FYI a great place to buy used equipment and film lenses is Keh.com  They describe all equipment well and test it all out by skilled people.  They have the same camera you have (body only sells for $35 plus shipping)  put your lens on it and you are good.   When you have a need for a tele or wide angle lens check them out.  Film lenses values are found there.


----------



## TWX (Jan 1, 2020)

480sparky said:


> I know..... tell 'em it's cheaper than a drug habit!



*adds up cost of cameras, lenses, and various other parts and accessories purchased in the last year*

You sure about that?


----------



## TWX (Jan 1, 2020)

limr said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > IanG said:
> ...



I got my start on a K1000 too.  It was a highschool photography class camera, undoubtedly used and abused for many years (school opened in '74, so could have been around the better part of two decades before I got my paws on it) but it still operated properly, thing was a tank.  We only shot black and white as we were developing our own film and our own prints in the darkroom.  Couldn't tell you what lens but I suspect it was a 50mm prime of some sort, my strongest memory was figuring out how to turn the right rings to get focus with the optical focus indicator and to get the light meter in the center at the same time.  Needless to say, a single semester as a high school student with a somewhat-disinterested teacher did not make me a very good photographer, but it was fun enough to pursue digital when it became a lot easier to see my own results quickly.


----------



## TWX (Jan 1, 2020)

480sparky said:


> TWX said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


It's not so much about using-up as it is seeing more things that I want to buy even if I don't really need them, and figuring out how to justify the cost to myself.

For example, there's a Kenko 1.4x teleconverter on my local CL for $40.  That would give me a bunch more reach with my 70-300mm, but I don't really need it, I haven't even used that lens in the last couple months except to make a, "for the lulz" avatar picture.  I suppose if I want to go back to that scenic overlook of the city to get some more downtown pictures I could, but that was a special trip.  I'm additionally thinking about a telephoto ring mount that will fit the lens, there's a manufacturer that now has one where the foot is native arca-swiss, I wouldn't have to mount an arca-swiss plate on the bottom of the ring.

Also for example, since playing with a 50mm f/1.8 Mk I and with the 22mm f/2 on my wife's M100 I've been thinking about either the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 or about some fast, wide primes.  I don't really *need* either, and both would be pretty substantial hits the wallet.  But I still think about them, surf craigslist and offerup for them, etc.


----------



## IanG (Jan 2, 2020)

TWX said:


> I got my start on a K1000 too.  It was a highschool photography class camera, undoubtedly used and abused for many years (school opened in '74, so could have been around the better part of two decades before I got my paws on it) but it still operated properly, thing was a tank.  We only shot black and white as we were developing our own film and our own prints in the darkroom.  Couldn't tell you what lens but I suspect it was a 50mm prime of some sort, my strongest memory was figuring out how to turn the right rings to get focus with the optical focus indicator and to get the light meter in the center at the same time.  Needless to say, a single semester as a high school student with a somewhat-disinterested teacher did not make me a very good photographer, but it was fun enough to pursue digital when it became a lot easier to see my own results quickly.



The K1000 wasn't around in 1974, in fact  no K/M mount Pentax cameras were available until late 1995 in Japan and the following year elsewhere. It was quite normal back then for new models to be released first in Japan and minor modifications made if needed before they were exported.

The K1000 was the budget version of the KM and released 1976 in Japan, 1977 elsewhere, with no DOF preview lever or self timer.  The KM was essentially the K mount version of the Spotmatic F, so  in some ways the K1000 is the equivalent of the Spotmatic SP1000 but with full aperture metering like the SPF

The K1000 was made for just over 20 years, and there are slight variations as production was switch from Japan to assembly in Hong Kong and later China.

Ian


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

IanG said:


> .........The K1000 wasn't around in 1974, in fact  no K/M mount Pentax cameras were available until late 1995 in Japan and the following year elsewhere...........



So it's everyone's imagination (including mine) that we had our K1000s in the late 70's?

If there were no K/M mount bodies until 1995, explain how, by 1993 I had _SOLD_ my K1000, my ME Super, my MX and my MG.


----------



## TWX (Jan 2, 2020)

IanG said:


> The K1000 wasn't around in 1974, in fact  no K/M mount Pentax cameras were available until late 1995 in Japan and the following year elsewhere. It was quite normal back then for new models to be released first in Japan and minor modifications made if needed before they were exported.
> 
> The K1000 was the budget version of the KM and released 1976 in Japan, 1977 elsewhere, with no DOF preview lever or self timer.  The KM was essentially the K mount version of the Spotmatic F, so  in some ways the K1000 is the equivalent of the Spotmatic SP1000 but with full aperture metering like the SPF
> 
> ...



I am aware that the K1000 was not around in 1974.  At the same time, depending on when the school district or high school set up its photograpghy curriculum, they might have ordered so many of the camera when it became clear that it was a great student-camera, and simply maintained the existing cameras for decades.

If they'd bought K1000 cameras when they first came out, those cameras would have been as old as I was when I learned on one.  It's possible they were newer builds, but what little I've found on the differences based on point of origin, I'm pretty sure the camera I used was of Japanese production.  This would have been somewhere between 1994 and 1996.  So again, _approaching_ two decades if one of the earliest production runs.


----------



## limr (Jan 2, 2020)

IanG said:


> The K1000 wasn't around in 1974, in fact  *no K/M mount Pentax cameras were available until late 1995 in Japan and the following year elsewhere*. It was quite normal back then for new models to be released first in Japan and minor modifications made if needed before they were exported.
> 
> The K1000 was the budget version of the KM and *released 1976 in Japan, 1977 elsewhere*, with no DOF preview lever or self timer.  The KM was essentially the K mount version of the Spotmatic F, so  in some ways the K1000 is the equivalent of the Spotmatic SP1000 but with full aperture metering like the SPF.



Um. What?

How was "no K/M mount Pentax camera" not available until 1995 in Japan, but also released "in 1976 in Japan, 1977 elsewhere"?

Also, I bought a K1000 (K-mount, of course) in New York in 1993 - how could that have happened if it wasn't available until 1996?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

limr said:


> Um. What?
> 
> How was "no K/M mount Pentax camera" not available until 1995 in Japan, but also released "in 1976 in Japan, 1977 elsewhere"?
> 
> Also, I bought a K1000 (K-mount, of course) in New York in 1993 - how could that have happened if it wasn't available until 1996?



Does your DeLoreon have a flux capacitor?


----------



## limr (Jan 2, 2020)

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Um. What?
> ...



It does. And a Mr. Fusion, too!


----------



## IanG (Jan 2, 2020)

limr said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > The K1000 wasn't around in 1974, in fact  *no K/M mount Pentax cameras were available until late 1995 in Japan and the following year elsewhere*. It was quite normal back then for new models to be released first in Japan and minor modifications made if needed before they were exported.
> ...



My typo which I thought I'd corrected 1976, I did state teh K1000 was relaesed in Japan 1976 and elsewhere 1977 

Ian


----------



## limr (Jan 2, 2020)

IanG said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > IanG said:
> ...



Thus my confusion  Things make sense again knowing it was a typo.


----------



## compur (Jan 2, 2020)

Just to make things more confusing:

The Pentax K did not have a K-mount. It had an M42 screw-mount. The first Pentax with a "K-mount" was the K2.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 2, 2020)

Have we convinced the parents yet?? That film photography would be worth doing, that is, not that we're a bunch of nuts.


I would suggest learning and developing skills in using a film camera so as to not be wasting lots of film to help it be more cost effective. You can always practice 'seeing' - learn to see what you're looking at. Learn and practice focusing, framing, seeing everything in the frame, changing vantage point, etc. You can do that without film in a camera. Figure out how to get proper exposures. Think about what's going to make for a good photograph.


----------



## cgw (Jan 2, 2020)

vintagesnaps said:


> Have we convinced the parents yet?? That film photography would be worth doing, that is, not that we're a bunch of nuts.
> 
> 
> I would suggest learning and developing skills in using a film camera so as to not be wasting lots of film to help it be more cost effective. You can always practice 'seeing' - learn to see what you're looking at. Learn and practice focusing, framing, seeing everything in the frame, changing vantage point, etc. You can do that without film in a camera. Figure out how to get proper exposures. Think about what's going to make for a good photograph.



Agree. Composition, background. exposure are the key criteria.I had the benefit of dirt cheap film and OK+ Costco processing 20+ years ago when I got into photography. B&W liberates you from scarce, pricey and often crappy C-41 dev-print service. It's really about seeing shots with awareness that what the camera+film "sees" won't necessarily be the same. Just be willing to consider whatever $$$ you blow on film and processing as "tuition."


----------



## TarterTurtle (Jan 2, 2020)

Yep, parents are now ok with it, I got a camera thanks to RowdyRay and ordered some Fujifilm Xtra off of Amazon because it was the cheapest. Thanks for all your help,
Nathan


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2020)

I am glad to hear that you accepted the offer of a 35 mm camera, and that you have ordered yourself some color negative film.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2020)

You really should buy yourself a used how to Photography book preferably one from the 1980s, since that book will have all sorts of information that applies to color film photography and to your new camera. I am a big believer in the many photography books written by John Hedgecoe...


----------



## TWX (Jan 3, 2020)

I would add, accept that you're going to take a lot of bad photos in learning to take good photos.  If you accept this up front, it may make it easier to keep the hobby when you're not so happy with the results as you gain experience.

When I was a high school student we developed contact-sheets of our rolls before we developed pictures. This let us avoid unnecessarily developing especially bad pictures. Not sure if this is a thing anymore or not, but if it is and if it's cheap, might be a good solution for at least avoiding reams of entirely unusable pictures being paid for.

EDIT: can a modern film lab scan the newly-developed negatives straight into digital prints inexpensively and of sufficient quality to make that worthwhile?


----------



## TarterTurtle (Jan 3, 2020)

TWX said:


> EDIT: can a modern film lab scan the newly-developed negatives straight into digital prints inexpensively and of sufficient quality to make that worthwhile?


Thanks for the advice, and yes, Process One, a place that was recommended to me by a teacher at my school, does do digital uploads and I think that they are good quality.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 3, 2020)

... so now you can read this: The "How I Develop Film" thread


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 3, 2020)

Now do something nice for your parents...! Good that you got a suggestion from a teacher about where to get film developed (and keep asking questions of your teachers, etc.). Most places will scan film along with developing it so I'm glad you found a place to try. 

Hope you enjoy using the camera and shooting film.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2020)

Process One has a nice website. I looked at the services they offer, and it looks like they have everything you would ever need, including scanning for a very reasonable $7.99 per roll when you don't buy any prints, and for digital uploading to Dropbox.


----------



## IanG (Jan 4, 2020)

Maybe someone has a spare copy of "The Pentax Way" they sell for $4 on Amazon (US) needs to be a later edition covering the K series cameras.

Ian


----------



## TarterTurtle (Jan 4, 2020)

I looked on Amazon and I found many different versions, I am not sure which one you are talking about. Thanks
Nathan


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 4, 2020)

As the K1000 was released in 1976 ... not sure if the 9th edition covers this camera and K-mount, but I assume the 10th would.
The Asahi Pentax Way, 1978 Focal Press; 10th edition


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2020)

TWX said:


> EDIT: can a modern film lab scan the newly-developed negatives straight into digital prints inexpensively and of sufficient quality to make that worthwhile?



Yep, where I work we do that all day long. For $10.95 (per roll) we develop C-41 and scan using a Noritsu HS 1800 series scanner. The scan is at 2000 res and can make prints up to 16x24 and in most cases up to 20x30.

www.schillers.com


----------



## star camera company (Jan 6, 2020)

Caffenol WORKS.   It’s harmless and dirt cheap home developing.     I remember “14”.  It was an age of no money and mom tired of driving me around.    Anything you can do Yourself at 14, your better off.   I built a .32 Flintlock squirrel rifle.  Still have it, shot it last summer.  Caffenol Works!


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 18, 2020)

star camera company said:


> View attachment 184752 Caffenol WORKS.   It’s harmless and dirt cheap home developing.     I remember “14”.  It was an age of no money and mom tired of driving me around.    Anything you can do Yourself at 14, your better off.   I built a .32 Flintlock squirrel rifle.  Still have it, shot it last summer.  Caffenol Works!



Nice photo! I would love to try caffenol some time. What recipe do you use?


----------

